# saltwater fish suppliers



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Were do you guys buy your saltwater fish i have been to many local petstores(including petsmart)and none of them carry any saltwater fish(not even a single damsel.)i do not live buy the ocean if that makes a difference.or do you guys purchase online?


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You don't need to live near the ocean to get fish try your LFS. Most distributors are located in Florida any way.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I went to petco and they had a O.K. amount of saltwater fish( the good ones were out of stock)They did NOT have any live rock or corral.I saw a baby dogface puffer there and it was just the cuttest little thing in the whole store.They did not carry any protein skimmers and they had about one cannister fillter.So overall i was not very satisfied.-do they make glass canappys for bowfront tanks?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes I have one for my 72 gal bow.


----------

